

The London subway map coded with no images - Jaigus
http://www.csstubemap.co.uk/index.html

======
ColinWright
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5736678>

Alternate report: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5752411>

